# Shady Hallows Storyline 2007



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

The story:

Many of you may have never heard the hidden story of the hallow family. But we know the hallow family has heard of you. The story has been pushed aside for hundreds of years. the hallow family was not found guilty for many years after there murders. Most people thought of them as just your average family, but little did they know that they were anything but that. The family would lure people in to their property just like you have been lured in now. all 43 of the unsolved murder cases were finally solved on a cold October night, much like this. The family had recived a letter notifying them that they had 10 days until they had to defend themselves in a trial at the court house. On the 10th day all but 1 of the family members were found dead in their home. Crime scene investigaters came to the conclusion that the 15 year old son went crazy and masacured the family in several disturbing ways. No one has seen him since but it is rumored that the familys victims, family and the son often come back looking for visitors who will carry on the haunting of shady hallows. Who’s bones will be the next to lay under the stones?

What do you think? Anything I should add/change? Thanks!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

that was good i liked it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Shady,
I didn't see this before but so far so good.
Will try and follow this story line instead for you.
lilly


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i like the idea - how will the people read this or get the information? on a pamphlet? sign? told to them by an actor before they enter? depending on what method they will learn this story...i may have a few suggestions...1031fan


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm thinking either a tv, or an actor.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry to bring back an old topic but the story has been capped off by Lily.

Many of you have never heard the hidden story of the Hallow family.
BUT, we know the Hallow family has heard of YOU!!
This Story has been pushed aside for many a decade.
Most people thought of the Hallow family as your every day average people.
Little did they know they were anything but average.
This family would lure people, people just like you onto their property never to be seen again.
In total 43 people were savagly and merciless murdered.
It wasn't until decades past that the police finally knew why.
While digging thru some archives a detective found that this family recieved a letter:
notifying them they had 10 days to defend themselves in a court trial.
On the 10th day, that day of reckoning, noone showed up.
The police went out to the Hallow Manor,
and found every member of that same family dead, slain in same fashion as described in the archives..
all be it but ONE.
Police deducted that the missing person was the son...a seemed to be a quiet kinda guy.
So they thought.
They also concluded that he must have lost it and
He killed all his family members in the same way that they killed all the others.
He has never been heard from or seen since in the flesh.
It is rumored that on this spoiled ground that the victims of the Hallow's walk this place.
It is rumored that the Hallows themselves drudge around the grounds still looking for victims.
Some say they have seen the boy...wandering around looking for that special someone.
Someone to carry on the haunting of Hallow Manor with him.
Are you the next to satisfy his desires?
Will it be your bones under the stones?

We have recreated the scenes that the Police team came upon those nights of horror.
As you move along the trail
::Beware::
Some say any kind of movement here, any laughing/talking that seems to bring an eerie feeling here.
Your screams of terror will cause the murderer to return most definatley
Is that your friend behind you?
Is it their hand on your shoulder,or touching your back, are you sure?
Look behind you if you dare it could be a family member that was killed so visciously,
Or it could be HIM.....muahahahahahah


Please help think up scenes acording to that theme. There will be 4 rooms in the house, and maybe 6 scenes or so on the trail. There will also be 4 hallways probably just with some drop panels and old portraits. Thanks, your help is appreciated.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks Shady
well definitely some body parts sticking out of the ground with police tape


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

We're doing something slightly similar with the police scene anyway for the haunted house. I don't want to give away the storyline yet but it will open up with the guests walking through a line of caution tape to a police tent from a crime scene. Three teenagers the day before were brutally murdered and the guests will witness it through a video tape. Although this really has nothing to do with the story line, we figured it would be a good way to cut the wait time down again. That and the fact that there will be two Grim Reapers (the tour guides) so hopefully we won't have hour long waits this year


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I really like the sounds of it! I like the tv idea too, its sometimes hard to follow a storyline like that when an actor recites it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

A guy partially hanging from the tree ... maybe a leg and arm tore/sawed off laying on the ground..witht the bloody saw next to them.

playhouse ..dead kids hanging out maybe some gasping noise

body parts on a table with someone slicing skin off and hanging it to dry
(you could have apan or something they are sitting in with red syrup in it so when they pick part out it drips and then will drip when hanging.)


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Seems to be a pretty good story line....I like it. We finished ours about 3 weeks ago and have yet to tone it down for public usage!!!!!!:xbones: :xbones: :xbones: .................yep its THAT disturbing.....


----------

